# Cosmic Caliber Poodles and ByRequest Poodles Testimonials



## captaiinSydd (6 mo ago)

Hey everyone, I've recently narrowed the list down to these two breeders, Cosmic Caliber Standards and ByRequest Poodles. I've tried looking up what some people think of these breeding programs but what I've found is little or vague.

Has anyone met these breeders and/or purchased a puppy from them? I'm just curious how puppies from them are after they leave their mommas.

Thank you!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I do not know Cosmic Caliber Standards, but I have known Wendy from ByRequest for a very long time. Her standards are beautiful and I have had to compete against her many times over the years. My friend Mark has bred to one of stud dogs several years ago and had a very beautiful litter. Not sure if this helps ,,,,,


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

captaiinSydd said:


> Hey everyone, I've recently narrowed the list down to these two breeders, Cosmic Caliber Standards and ByRequest Poodles. I've tried looking up what some people think of these breeding programs but what I've found is little or vague.
> 
> Has anyone met these breeders and/or purchased a puppy from them? I'm just curious how puppies from them are after they leave their mommas.
> 
> Thank you!


Both are fantastic- highly active in the Poodle communities and show world. I think Cosmic is also known for sports/working, and I believe service dogs.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I have no personal experience but I do follow Cosmic Caliber on Facebook. She often posts winning show results and pictures of health testing. Her dogs do compete in sports and I believe tend to have higher energy/drive. The website provides links to the OFA site to show health testing on all her dogs. From this, I would say she is a breeder I would feel comfortable reaching out to.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I used to run into Cosmic Caliber at UKC shows . . everything I know points to an exceptional breeder: OFA testing, conformation titles, performance sports. I believe that she uses Puppy Culture, and has her dogs evaluated at 7 weeks for temperament. She's also a super nice person who is easy to communicate with.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Cosmic Caliber is high on the list of multi-colored SPoo breeders I'm interested in.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I also follow Cosmic Caliber on FB, have had positive interactions with her, and would consider getting a spoo from her


----------



## captaiinSydd (6 mo ago)

MaizieFrosty said:


> I also follow Cosmic Caliber on FB, have had positive interactions with her, and would consider getting a spoo from her


Yeah, plus she's the closest to me in terms of location. I'll start talking with her soon! Thanks everyone!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

captaiinSydd said:


> Yeah, plus she's the closest to me in terms of location. I'll start talking with her soon! Thanks everyone!


Oh, that's awesome! Can't wait to hear how things turn out


----------

